# Behind the scenes fashion photography - video included



## dmcmedia (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,  I just wanted to get your opinion on my bollywood fashion photography work,  the project is called " 7 photos that changed fashion"








more of my work can be seen on my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Birmingham/dip-chandarana-dmc-mediacouk/60712339109?ref=ts


----------

